# Career Paths. How important has happiness been in your decisions?



## beans (Jan 25, 2011)

Greetings all,

Where to begin?

'Get a job, pay the bills, have kids' - that's what you do! Speaking to my 'entitled' generation, most people seem to want happiness at their job! Evidence in the fact we supposedly switch jobs ALL THE TIME!?? (not sure I believe this yet...)

I graduated 4 years ago with a bachelors degree and have since taken a career path largely in another direction...heavy construction. At 26 years old I am now realizing that my current career path is not sustainable. I'm just not happy. In fact, im pretty certain it might even be time to pump the breaks, put the kickstand down and smell some roses. Perhaps to literally start over! Back to school. Scary and exciting stuff.

Has anyone gone through this? Thinking of something like this? Or care to share their thoughts? 

Regards,

Beans


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

beans said:


> Has anyone gone through this?
> 
> Beans


Yes...I have. I worked for the first 5 years as a Geologist after graduating from university - most of the jobs I got were in remote places (I expected that when I chose to be a geologist), and were short contracts (I didn't expect that!) -the mining and the oil &gas business were largely employment "booms" followed by busts. I didn't see a rosy future, so I started to plan ahead to segue out of the geology business.

You thoughts are, IMO, not uncommon for your age. My suggestion is to keep working, but start a "second job" to find out what you do want to do. And believe me, finding that path requires much work, research, tact and industry - probably more that your current job. 

Consider going to the local library and getting Richard Bolles most recent copy of "What colour is your parachute?" That book helped me out with my decisions a great deal. Read it - do the exercises (and keep a journal), start calling and interviewing people about what they do. The last thing that you want to is start "applying for new jobs" until you decide what you want to do. The library has an immense amount of information - it is a great resource to use. Good luck.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I was in the CA program for a few years. I worked for CRA and then for one of the big five accounting firms. I did not like it at all.

So I quit. We travelled in Europe for six months. Came back and got a sales job in IT. I loved the industry. And as it turned out my accounting background is what made the difference in getting hired and held me in very good stead as I progressed to senior management and general management.

I am very thankful that I made the decision. I believe that if you like what you do your chances for advancement are much higher. I also believe that you will have a happier life. I cannot imagine working at a job that I disliked for years. I know many people who have changed careers-some much later in their career that I was. Sometimes you just need to do it, take a chance, but just make sure it is and educated and well thought out chance-preferable with a backup in case things go south.

One of my colleagues in IT left to become an architect. Another just left to go into the CA/CPA program. Changing careers is very common today.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I think there's an important distinction between liking what you do and "following your dream." Often, liking what you do is a slow burn: you may dislike your job at first but as you get better and more engaged, you come to like it more. The best jobs I've had were always jobs that kept me up at night wondering, am I really cut out for this? Those jobs stretch you and they're challenging, but if you grow into them they can be very rewarding. The common advice to "follow your passion" isn't always practical; see http://80000hours.org/blog/62-don-t-do-what-you-re-passionate-about-part-1 and http://80000hours.org/blog/63-do-what-you-re-passionate-about-part-2 for example.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

I work at a company that is infamous in the industry for underpaying employees. I make about 2/3 what some friends in the same role at various companies down the street make and I stay because I genuinely enjoy going to work in the morning - I know they don't. It's a feeling I haven't had at any other job I've had (10-15 others previously since I started working at 14).

Sure, a 50% pay increase to work at another company would be nice, but not if it means I am miserable for 1/2 of my waking hours Mon-Fri.

I had a completely different career path before starting at my current company, it was all about how to to get into a manager role because I was told that's what you should strive for. Now I'm working towards a role that requires a lot of creativity (I enjoy creating things) with a lower level of responsibility so I can continue leaving my work at the door.

If you aren't happy doing something, why are you doing it?


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

The older you get, the more difficult it becomes to switch, so start working on it now. 

At 34, I'm about to switch from self-employment (technical writing and software development) to an engineering day job, and I can't wait! :chuncky: However, the only reason I got the job was that I know someone who works there - they generally perfer to hire new grads (i.e., not old people like me). I'm also taking a pay cut to switch careers, so I hope it pays off financially in the long run.

Out of curiousity, are you going to do something that relates to your degree?


----------



## beans (Jan 25, 2011)

Right now? I work because we are in a bit of a boom in the oil industry and it is likely the financially savvy thing to be doing. I'd like to be able to go back to school and start in some facet of the medical field? I like the idea of owning my own business or having a large degree of autonomy over my actions.

The motivation I initially drew from financial gains has started to wain, at this rate I think sometime next year my desire to save will have intersected with my desire to work...ideally aligning with acceptance into some graduate program. 

Sometime after smelling the roses, mayhaps some stars will align. 

It's very supportive to hear from you all. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

I think there are three things you should shoot for when selecting a career path / job. 

1. Do work that matters (ability to shape industries and people's lives / standard of living)
2. Do work that you find challenging (dynamic and not routine)
3. Do work that you are genuinely passionate about

If you can hit those three things you should be golden.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

brad said:


> I think there's an important distinction between liking what you do and "following your dream." Often, liking what you do is a slow burn: you may dislike your job at first but as you get better and more engaged, you come to like it more. The best jobs I've had were always jobs that kept me up at night wondering, am I really cut out for this? Those jobs stretch you and they're challenging, but if you grow into them they can be very rewarding. The common advice to "follow your passion" isn't always practical; see http://80000hours.org/blog/62-don-t-do-what-you-re-passionate-about-part-1 and http://80000hours.org/blog/63-do-what-you-re-passionate-about-part-2 for example.


+1

I do think that 'follow your passion' is a luxury. I believe instead of 'do what you are passionate about' I follow 'be passionate in what I do'

That being said, I have always found enjoyment in what I do, and when I stop enjoying what I do, i find something that I will enjoy. I go in to my work with the very clear understanding that I am paid to do what the employer or client wants. IT is about THEM not me. They don't care if I am happy or passionate or fulfilled. They have a need, and I am there to to fill it. The difference is I really do try and find an aspect that I enjoy about it, and don't really focus on the negative. Do I love everything that I do, nah, but i make sure I give each thing my full effort and passion. There have been times where I have done something I have enjoyed, and remember that being able to work allows me to afford the lifestyle with my family and especially kids that I do enjoy so much. I look at my job as one of the pieces that brings my happiness in my life. 

What I would recommend to the OP is really look at why you are unhappy. Look at what makes you happy. There is a fantastic book by Barbara Moses that is on careers planning called What's next. It has a lot of worksheets and questions to help people find themselves. It helped me define is the the work or the environment. 

The other thing I recommend for happiness, if your are not sure what makes you happy, then there are many things you can do within your job to explore other skills without making a drastic change. A piece to happiness is really about knowing yourself, and that is something I constantly reflect on.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Great input from readers here !!!

I retired four years ago from a job environment that I enjoyed.
There were days when I would have liked to be someplace else and even times with age that I considered leaving.
I had a great job with plenty of responsibility and a six figure income all on a high school education.
I retired at 56 with a good pension and follow my dreams today all because of that job that also paid the bills to give my kids a great life.

My kids are in their twenties one is on a path for management, the other is in trades.
Both will do well !!

I guess the question from me would be are you doing what you want for you or because that's what someone else wants ?


----------



## Sammi (Nov 12, 2013)

I think it's very important to at least not dislike/hate what you do. But also have to look at what else outside of work you want. If your passion does not provide other things in your life then you will have to find a happy medium.

I work in a great company and I don't plan on leaving but my role was not what I had hoped in the last 6 months. It changed so drastically that I spent so much time and energy dreading having to go to work because of something I knew had to be done. So much so that when it came time for a permanent position was posted for my role (I was on rotation and filling in), I didn't even want the job even though is paid more money and was a higher level position.

I wanted to go do something else. 

Ultimately I did not get the position which I am very thankful and happy and am now doing something different. Not perfect, but much much better than before.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Crosby, Stills & Nash......"if you can't be with the one you love......love the one you're with.."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5IVuN1N6-Y&feature=kp


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

In my chosen field I have a passion for the subject matter, in it's most basic form. Throughout childhood and youth I was drawn to the subject and immensely interested in this branch of science for many years as a young man.

But to make the leap between passion for a subject and making money, you must ford a great river called "The Economy". It is filled with sharp stones and alligators named: formal education, employement, supply and demand, competition, corporate structure, laws and regulations, beurocracy, deadlines, and repetition.

I think the very process of monetizing a passion in almost every field will suck the life out of that passion. Even for "artists", a common passion... to be successful and make real money the process required is very very far off from anything to do with "art".

"Happiness" to me comes by balancing a sliding scale: "Fond memories of the past" on one end, and "the prospect of a better future" on the other. Spend too much effort on following passions and making memories and your better future dwindles. Work too hard for too many years and you won't have time to make memories, and will have a difficult time recalling aging memories of the past.

I think current enjoyment or suffering in your career has very little to do with being happy. It's all about past memories, and the prospect of a better future.

If you are unhappy at work, it is probably because you regret not having more good memories, or you aren't improving your future prospects at this job. It has very little to do with whether or not you are enjoying what work you are doing at the present moment.


----------



## ShannonC (Nov 16, 2012)

Taraz said:


> The older you get, the more difficult it becomes to switch, so start working on it now.
> 
> At 34, I'm about to switch from self-employment (technical writing and software development) to an engineering day job, and I can't wait! :chuncky: However, the only reason I got the job was that I know someone who works there - they generally perfer to hire new grads (i.e., not old people like me). I'm also taking a pay cut to switch careers, so I hope it pays off financially in the long run.
> 
> Out of curiousity, are you going to do something that relates to your degree?


I'm curious what prompted your decision to make this switch if you don't mind me asking?


----------

